# Grady county, cairo, ga lost dog!!



## southGAlefty (Oct 27, 2009)

Ok if anybody in the Grady/Thomas County area, specifically around HWY 188/Akridge Rd/Pope Store Rd/Pine Forest Rd, happens to see a chocolate colored with white/gray ticking on his chest and feet, German Shorthair Pointer with a camouflage collar and blue id tag please please please get in touch with me! He jumped out of my truck tonight (something he's never done) between my house and my girlfriend's house. I know its a long shot anybody on here will see him but I'm trying to exhaust all my possibilities. Deuce is my best buddy and I'm just devastated right now. My cell number is 229-378-0379 if anybody needs to get in touch with me, doesn't matter what time. Thanks!!


----------



## maker4life (Oct 27, 2009)

I'll be looking Jeremy .


----------



## 91xjgawes (Oct 27, 2009)

hate to hear that buddy, hope you find him.


----------



## gdhall (Oct 27, 2009)

that's a beautiful dog. I hope you find him. I'm from Bainbridge.


----------



## southGAlefty (Oct 28, 2009)

Thanks folks...my girldfriend and I just got back from putting fliers in mailboxes around the area he jumped out. Put out 60 and got a little over halfway. Headed back out as soon as the next batch prints out. Prayers are welcomed!


----------



## maker4life (Oct 28, 2009)

I was up there working this morning and went up and down a few roads(I think I passed you coming out of your drive) but didn't see anything . Sure hope you find him .


----------



## southGAlefty (Oct 28, 2009)

Thanks Joey yeah I didn't realize it at the time but I saw you. Still looking, called my vet and Daddy is trying to get in touch with Animal Control for me. I'm gonna call Cairo Animal Hospital and Janet Ackerman's too just in case somebody picked him up hurt and took him in. I just pray he's alright wherever he is...and hope he finds his way home, I know I'm missing him


----------



## southGAlefty (Oct 28, 2009)

ttt


----------



## southGAlefty (Oct 29, 2009)

bump


----------



## Oldstick (Oct 29, 2009)

SouthGA, I am not that familiar but does this happen to be anywhere near the east side of Cairo?  I have family that lives in a neighborhood right off of Hwy 84, I think it is       22'nd St they live on, near where the small fish pond is right on the corner.  If anywhere near, I will tell them to be on the lookout.
_________________________________
Later I answered my own question with Google and I see they are 5 miles or more from where you are talking about.  Anyway, I hope you have good luck finding him.


----------



## southGAlefty (Oct 29, 2009)

YES...but I lost him more in the northern part of the county, still, any eyes looking out for him are better than none! I appreciate the post man! Please pray for us folks!


----------



## southGAlefty (Oct 30, 2009)

Ya'll keep praying if you've been following this thread, he didn't come home today but I just can't give up on him


----------



## JuliaH (Oct 31, 2009)

Have you called all the rescue groups in your area?  Not just pound, vets, humane society, but rescue folks... I sure hope you find him... that's a nice looking dog!

Julia


----------



## southGAlefty (Oct 31, 2009)

Yeah, there's only one in our area but I gave her a call and she's got all my info


----------



## Lane Morrell (Nov 2, 2009)

J, glad you found Duece.  I know it's a great feeling.


----------



## maker4life (Nov 2, 2009)

Hope the hip's alright and glad you found him . Now put that boy up front !


----------



## southGAlefty (Nov 2, 2009)

Haha he rode shotgun with me all morning Joey...and has probably claimed that spot for good, Brooke's gonna be mad when she's gotta ride in the back! Kidding kidding..in all seriousness, thanks for all the good luck wishes and prayers for him folks, I'm just so happy and relieved he's back. It ended up being that he has a broken tail bone but the vet says it should heal up fine on its on and he'll be back in business in 4-6 weeks. He's pretty sore and was really hungry when I got him this morning but he's chillin on a warm straw bed with a full belly and knocked out on pain meds as I type this. Thanks again for all the prayers!!


----------

